# Continental tyres



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I need 4 new tyres and I know I read somehwere on here that the Conti Vanco tyres came highly recommended in some tests carried out in Germany (I think)
Can anyone point me in the right direction.
Also, do tyres necessarily have to be the ones for Motorhomes or will the normal van tyres do the job. Again I have read that the MH tyrs have stiffer sidewalls which should make them least longer but if the recommended change is 5 years, this seems a bit irrevelant.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

For an idea of what's available check here
http://www.camskill.co.uk/products.php?plid=m27b0s0p0

Then just ring around a few local dealers and see if they can match the price.

If not how much they charge to fit.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I have run on Continental for the past 7 years without problem and for me they are ideal.
Ian


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Link to tyre tests here:-

click here for tyre tests

Trevor


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

I changed my van tyres to MH Michelin.

They bulge less and I have had no blow outs - I had 2 blowouts previously although tyres were older than they should have been.

I wasnt cautious enough and now I am.

In my view this is not a good place to save money.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks all.
I think I will go for the Conti Vanco


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Motormouth!

I'm on Continental Vanco... Have a look at this...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-86250-.html

Stay well! :wink:


----------

